# C# RAM Speicher Auslesen



## Headshot-97 (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo PCGHler,
ich hab eine Frage und zwar wie kann ich mit C# auslesen wie viel RAM ich verbaut habe ?
Greetz


----------



## bingo88 (31. Dezember 2010)

Ist recht einfach:

```
using Microsoft.VisualBasic.Devices; // Referenz einbinden nicht vergessen!

string GetTotalRam()
{
    ComputerInfo ci = new ComputerInfo();

    return String.Format("Ram: {0} Bytes", ci.TotalPhysicalMemory);
}
```


----------

